
Someone left this graffiti in my local park. What is the equation? - maxehmookau
https://twitter.com/uwetfish/status/493724469434019840/photo/1
======
tinkerrr
It's the one-dimensional time independent Schrodinger Equation. For more
explanation, see
[http://www.colorado.edu/physics/TZD/PageProofs1/TAYL07-203-2...](http://www.colorado.edu/physics/TZD/PageProofs1/TAYL07-203-247.I.pdf)
(Pg.11 of the pdf) and note that h(cross)=h/2(pi)

